# Upland and Pheasant Hunting areas



## asb101 (Jul 1, 2003)

Ex Nebraska Res, Now living in North Carolina, and an avid hunter. Looking to start the season in North Dakota this year. 4 Guys in there 50'S and 2 German Shorthhairs. Administrator suggested the area around the lake Sakakawea, and we did hunt close to there last year. Hunting was good. Any recomendations are appreciated. We like grouse and pheasants, and part time waterfowl.

thanks Andy


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

The admin pointed you in a good direction. The further you go to the S, SW the more birds but it's almost impossible to get on land. The central part of the state is still accessible too the average guy.


----------



## David S Proffitt (Sep 13, 2002)

Very good to excellent pheasant and Gret Sharptail all around. Work North toward the Lake for the Waterfoul.


----------



## DAKOTAKID (Oct 20, 2002)

the pheasant hunting is great in south dakota!


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

Ya, you might as well go there becasue i dont think theres any in North Dakota.
Dakota Kid told me this :withstupid:


----------

